# Marantz SR6007 dual HDMI



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I got a great deal on a Marantz SR6007 with dual HDMI outputs. I can return it within 60 days if I am not happy, but all my stuff is in storage, so I cannot check it out thoroughly. 

I have planned on having a second TV powered with the second HDMI and am finding out that the flexibility is pretty limited. From the manual, it appears that I can use HDMI 1 or HDMI 2, or use them both as mirror. So I cannot have different outputs to the two HDMI. I think that is OK. But it looks like if I select to have audio out over HDMI that the speakers on the amp will be silenced. It looks like I cannot have audio out over both HDMI and to the speakers.

That means that when I switch from watching the second TV using TV speakers audio, to the main TV using the surround speakers off the amp, I will have to change the HDMI set up every stinking time. Is that correct?

That might be a deal killer.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Rats. Looks like my idea will not work. I am searching for plan B. A different receiver. Of a HDMI splitter, which will not give me the flexibility of switching HDMI sources to the second TV

Form Marantz:


The audio for HDMI can either be kept in the receiver by setting to Amp or by sending to the TV when set to TV. You can not have the audio be processed by the receiver and passed through to the TV at the same time.

Also the 2 HDMI outputs will only output the same signal as they are labeled Monitor 1 and Monitor 2. You would need to upgrade to the SR6008 which has an HDMI Zone 2 output to output 2 different video signals.

This would also allow you to have the audio fed to the TV TV in Zone 2 when setup correctly in the HDMI setup menu.


----------

